# Best T5 Normal Output Ballast & Bulbs



## fishstein (Dec 12, 2005)

Which make and model of ballast is best for T5 Normal Output bulbs?

Better ballasts tend to not only last longer but cause less interference to other nearby electronic devices such as radios.

Asking because to keep one particular tank lower maintenance (and lower electricity and heat) and be able to keep the lights on longer during the day (keep on for 12 hours instead of 8), I'm thinking of pulling out T5 HO ballasts and 54W HO bulbs and replacing them with Normal Output T5 bulbs and ballast, using Tek II reflectors to boost the light. The NO T5 with Tek II reflectors will probably push as much light into the tank as the High Out bulbs without reflectors.

Also, which are your favorite T5 Normal Output bulbs? I'm looking to combine white visible light daylight bulb with a pinkish visible light grow-type bulb for best balance of color.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Fishstein, how's it going?

I dont have any info on T5 NO but I have always liked Fulham ballasts.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Checkout > www.naturallighting.com


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Thank you for the link to NaturalLighting.com, Newt! They have some things that I have been looking for at good prices.

Left C


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I have used them for awhile for some items. Larry is a nice guy to deal with.

I use a 36 watt biax CF bulb thats 6500K for my shrimp tank. Very nice color (white w/ a tint of blue).


----------

